# Automata mealy



## juanj (Ene 13, 2008)

Hola a todos, el caso es que me han mandado qu haga un ejercicio y no se por donde meterle mano, me reulta muy dificil ya que este tipo de ejercicio0s no los he hecho tan dificil. Os lo pongo aver si un compañero me resuelve el Mealy con su tabla de verdad.


10. En una estación de tren se va a instalar una máquina automática de venta de billetes
con el siguiente modo de funcionamiento:
Sólo existen tres tipos de billetes: cercanías, regionales y largo recorrido, cuyos
precios son respectivamente 2, 4 y 6 euros. El usuario pulsa el botón
correspondiente al tipo de billete que desea, a continuación en un display aparece la
cantidad de monedas de 1 euro necesarias para su adquisición. Esta cantidad va
disminuyendo a medida que el usuario introduce monedas de 1 euro. Cuando se
completa el importe, la máquina emite el billete correspondiente.
Diseñar el sistema que implemente este dispositivo usando las siguientes señales de
entrada y salida

Entradas                                                                          
SC – Solicitud de billete de cercanía                                
SR – Solicitud de billete regional                                      
SL – Solicitud de billete de largo recorrido                       
M – Introducida moneda de 1 euro    

 Salidas
IC – Imprime billete de cercanía
IR – Imprime billete regional
IL – Imprime billete de largo recorrido
P – Cantidad pendiente (codificado en binario natural)


Boff ave si me podeis hacer el favor, saludos 8)


----------



## juanj (Ene 16, 2008)

¿Nadie sabe hacerlo?, me han dicho que tiene 4 estados, el de reposo, un estado para introduccion de monedas de cercanias, otro para el de regional y otro para el de largo recorrido.
bueno de todas maneras, muchas gracias al que lo haya intentado, a mi el ejercicio no me sale.

Saludos 8)


----------



## El nombre (Ene 16, 2008)

Claro que se sabe. lo que ocurre (pienso ) es que hay que tirar de recuerdos de apuntes. Ahora mismo me encuentro desplazado y no recuerdo la correcta ejecucion. 
es mas:
Si intentaras realizarlo y planteas dudas concretas igual te cogemos el hilo (recuerdos) y se soluciona. ooo....

¿Quieres que te lo desarrollemos?


----------



## Juakko (Ene 17, 2008)

En este problema tengo que suponer que cuando P = a 1 un circuito contador y con display de presentación muestra la cantidad inicial y a medida que se introducen monedas va presentando la cantidad que falta. Es decir sacar P = 1 significa habilitar ese circuito y que el funcione por su cuenta.

Las entradas  M, SL, SR, SC 

Las salidas serian P,  IL ,IR , IC 

Se puede fijar que el display esta en 0 y al pulsar un determinado recorrido se enciende a traves del circuito necesario en el valor del billete y que se ira descontando. Al pulsar el billete a partir del primer estado se bifurca en tres caminos según el recorrido

Os envio una posible solucion pero me da error al reducir:

PD: soy el mismo, he tenido que hacerme otro porque me daba problemas.

Saludos 8) y un millón de gracias por responder


----------



## Saint_ (Ene 17, 2008)

hola,  Juakko, voy a ver como me va con tu problema, te comento que a la pocible solucion que propones no le entiendo ni "papa", pero lo importante es que creo aber entendido bien el problema... luego muestro como me fue....


----------



## Saint_ (Ene 17, 2008)

Hola de nuevo, ya tengo una soñucion a tu problema...
tendrs que deccubrir como funciona, solo te dire que 
una parte es un circuito combinacional que genera el mumero de euros que de requiere para cada tipo de recorrido, este esta conformado por las compuertas or y nor que estan juntas.

luego estos atacan a un contador que decrementa el valor perbiamente cargado.

un flip-flop habilitar y deshabilitar al pulsador "1Euro"

y los restantes 3 flip-flop señalizan si se extiendio el billete recorrido.

adjunto el circuito.
PD. si tienes el simulador PROTEUS7.1 , puedes simularlo y ver como funciona


----------



## Juakko (Ene 17, 2008)

Saint muchisimas gracias, eres un maquina voy a mirarlo con mucho detenimiento esto tambien me hacia falta sacarlo. Ahora mismo estoy bajando el programa para simularlo, tambien lo voy a montar en el Electronics Workbench, tiene pero que muy buena pinta.

saludos y Gracias  8)


----------



## Juakko (Ene 17, 2008)

Bueno Bueno he instalado el Proteus 7.1, y he comprabado tu circuito saint, solo decirte que creo que se me ha caido una lagrima de no tener palabras para explicarlo, es que no se como lo has hecho en tan poco tiempo, una pregunta ¿tio como has podido hacerlo asin a pelo?, ya estoy hasta agobiado porque me he dado cuenta de que todavia me falta mucho por aprender. 
De verdad desde aqui que te doy un millon de gracias por el favor que me has hecho. ops: 

PD1: ¿el mealy como lo veis?
PD2: Saint eres mi idolo, gracias de nuevo

      Saludos


----------



## Saint_ (Ene 18, 2008)

Hola otra vez, primero que mada, no se que es un automata mealy o almenos no lo conosco con ese nombres,   el circuito que propuse es la suma de dos materia que curse en la Universidad  "Digital 1" que refiere a circuitos combinacionales y simplificacion de funciones   y   "Digital 2" en el cual se manjan fli-flops , contadores....   de modo que cuando vi el problema ya tube una idea de como deberia resolverse, y luego manos a la obra...   "desde mi punto de vista, es interesante lo que se puede hacer con los circuitos digitales, pero cuando estos requieren mayores prestaciones es mejor utilizar microcontroladores".


----------



## Juakko (Ene 20, 2008)

¿entonces el Mealy como lo veis?

Saludos


----------



## Saint_ (Ene 21, 2008)

no entiendo bien la pregunta  " No se a que se le llama Mearly" ... que como lo veo , ni  idea.
pero si te refieres a sus aplicaciones y utilidades, te dire que se aplicaen sistemas de control pequeños y con pocas prestaciones pues de lo contrario se tornarian circuitos  ampulosos y complicados.

Un saludo y que te vaya bien...


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 21, 2008)

Es uno de los dos modelos de sistemas secuenciales.

Huffman-Moore : La salida depende exclusivamente de los estados internos.
Huffman-Mealy : La salida depende de los estados internos Y de las entradas.


----------



## Juakko (Ene 24, 2008)

Pues aver si hay algun mostruo de Secuenciales y me mira mi propuesta.

Saludos


----------



## ponteahi (May 12, 2009)

hola, soy nueva, tengo un problemilla a ver si me ayudan. Tengo que hacer un circuito Mealy con una entrada D y una salida Z, de manera que Z se ponga a 1 lógico cuando el circuito detecta cualquiera de las secuencias siguientes de tres bits en la entrada: 001, 010, 100, 110. 

He intentado hacer el grafo pero nada de nada. Venga guapetes!


----------

